# Kontakt: "this instrument belongs to a library that is currently not installed" ???



## Simon Ravn (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi there.

I am in the middle of a project and wanted to try some things out, e.g. some sounds from Spitfire's Olafur Arnalds Toolkit. But when I try to load this it runs in DEMO mode if loaded into Kontakt 6, and in Kontakt 5 I can't even load it because of the message in the subject! Any idea what's going in? I have used this library before without any problems and it doesn't even come with an NI serial number, so it isn't/can't be registered in Native Access! Same things happen to some other Spitfire libraries, like "Orchestral Swarm"...Puzzled.


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 10, 2021)

Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit does need to be registered in Native Access.
Does it appear in your Native Access?
Is the Library pointing to the correct location on your hard drive?
Do you need to update the library through the Spitfire App?
Does the Spitfire app location and the Native Access location the one and the same?

I had the same error once, and it was just because I didn't register the library through Native Access

Check your Spitfire Emails carefully, because that's where the code to register the library is located.
Spitfire usually sends me 3 emails per specific purchase, it's easy to delete the email or not look carefully.


----------



## bill5 (Feb 11, 2021)

HeliaVox said:


> Olafur Arnalds Composer Toolkit does need to be registered in Native Access.


? I can't speak to Spitfire, but I've used many libraries/instruments in Kontakt, and the only ones that were ever registered in Native Access were NI VIs.

OP, make sure you're using your full (paid) version of Kontakt and not the free "Kontakt Player."


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 11, 2021)

Spitfire, Embertone ISS, Chris Hein. There’s a number of vendors using Native Access.


----------



## bill5 (Feb 11, 2021)

Thx I stand corrected. I assumed it was for NI stuff only. Weird.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 11, 2021)

If I remember correctly wasn’t this library a non-player version when it was released? And they updated it to player version some time ago?


----------



## jcrosby (Feb 11, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> If I remember correctly wasn’t this library a non-player version when it was released? And they updated it to player version some time ago?


Yes indeed. However ....






If the OP installed an NA update that _might _explain it, but that should have no impact at all...
I can load load the QL versions of _L.A. Rapture _and _Rust, _and Kontakt doesn't care whatsoever that I also have _Ambient Guitars_ (their successor) installed because the QL versions are different products altogether AFA Kontakt is concerned....

The images below shows me loading L.A. Rapture from my NAS at the same time as me having _Ambient Guitars _registered via N.A... Kontakt simply doesn't care that I have both options... Seems like this might be related to something else...

Any chance the OP has an "custom" user folder added to the library tab with some of these patches in it?

I spent almost a month going back and forth with support about mysterious de-auth issues I had, and the consensus seems to be that a lot of these _ghost-de-authorization_ scenarios are related to people having "custom" libraries they add to Kontakt's library area themselves via a hack. (Which like many, I most certainly did because QL's a fucking mess )


*LOADED FROM NAS:*





*WHILE - ITS SUCCESSOR IS CURRENTLY INSTALLED VIA NATIVE ACCESS:*


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 11, 2021)

If you go to your account on Spitfire, there's a tab with serial numbers. Click on add serial number in NA, copy and paste it in. It will then ask for the location. browse for the folder and the install button should come up. I've had to do this for all player libraries not bought directly from NI. So Spitfire, Sonokinetic, Embertone, Cinesamples, Orchestral Tools, Heavyocity, Output, Orangetree, SonicCouture, etc.... There are a lot of them. 

Edit: You may need to download the updates to the library through the Spitfire Audio App. It let's you know if there have been updates and provides the downloads.


----------

